# Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™) season to begin!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™) will be having its “preseason” events starting this month in the greater Phoenix, AZ area.

The first preseason event scheduled is to be held at the world famous Bob Bondurant School of High Performance Driving located in Chandler, AZ on Saturday, August 24th. Flier (should be) attached below.

We love to have you enjoy driving really fast – legally – on Bondurant’s track. You do not have to be a sound off competitor and you do not have to be a CATOC™ member to drive. You do have to have a valid current driver’s license.

The driving events DO require paid pre-registration and we must meet a minimum number of driving participants in order to use this venue. 

Pre-registration is done via PayPal at [email protected]. 

If you, your company, your car club, etc. would like to book a group event on the same day as our event, please e-mail me directly at [email protected]; I will forward your information to the proper people at Bondurant. If you want to pre-register, I’ll send you an invoice for payment for your records.

Our regular season starts on Saturday, September 7th.

If your vehicle has a sound system, even the one that came from the factory when the car was new, you can compete.

A CATOC™ annual membership and paid pre-registration (for each event) is required to compete in our events. You will earn qualifying points toward Regional events, regardless of how where you finish! No other organization does this!

So if you’re saving money or buying equipment for your system upgrades one piece at a time, you can still compete and earn points.

Already have a complete system? If you win or place, you earn additional points. If your system has an epic fail, no worries; you won’t leave empty handed. You’ll still earn qualifying points.

Have questions? Please email [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> I will be there.


Are you competing, wanting to participate in the driving events, or coming out to watch? Just curious. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Dave Ritter said:


> Are you competing, wanting to participate in the driving events, or coming out to watch? Just curious. I look forward to meeting you!


I will compete.


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> I will compete.


Please e-mail me at [email protected]. Pre-registration is required so that I can properly staff this and all other events. I will give you details when you e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Dave Ritter said:


> Please e-mail me at [email protected]. Pre-registration is required so that I can properly staff this and all other events. I will give you details when you e-mail. Thanks.


So, we have to pay a membership fee on top of the preregistration fee? Since the flyer states that the special deal (compete in both competitions and get a free membership) has expired August 4th. 

What is that membership fee?


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> So, we have to pay a membership fee on top of the preregistration fee? Since the flyer states that the special deal (compete in both competitions and get a free membership) has expired August 4th.
> 
> What is that membership fee?


The regular competitor membership fee is $60 for one year. In this case, it would be from the date of sign up until September 6th, *2014*. 

*I will offer a membership discount incentive to DIYMA forum members who e-mail me at [email protected].*

We will host shows throughout the country, starting in the southwest (Arizona, New Mexico, California, Nevada, etc.) and expanding nationwide.

CATOC™ membership allows members to compete in any and all Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™) events throughout the season. Our membership also includes benefits and incentives above and beyond what other organizations offer. The initial membership fee will more than pay for itself over the course of the competition season.

2013 is the only year in which we will be having a "pre-season". "Pre-season" competitor points count toward regular season points standings.

The purpose of the pre-season is to fine tune are judging evaluation process. _(I know from direct personal experience that no one's set of rules is perfect right out of the gate. The difference with our rules is that they will only need minor adjustments, not major re-writes.)_

*All CATOC™ members will earn competitor points* at any and all sanctioned events in which they compete, regardless of where they place in the standings. Members who place toward the top of the standings earn additional competitor points on top of the points received for participation at any one event.

Members who consistently do well in a number of events over the course of a season will become eligible for sponsorship _consideration_; the operative word is "consideration". Any sponsorship opportunities presented are between the individual members and the sponsor company.

Again, if you have questions specific to your situation, please e-mail me at [email protected]. I am on my e-mail frequently throughout the day, except Fridays and Sunday mornings. Thank you.


----------

